# Teacher looking for job in Hurghada...



## jennub

Hi all,

I'm new to this forum and would appreciate some help/ advice. I am currently employed in England as a Secondary school Teacher - Head of Humanities. I'm looking to move to Egypt next year. I realise that Cairo would probably be the best place for employment opportunities, however Hurghada would be my personal choice. My questions are: how realistic would finding a teaching job be in Hurghada or El Gouna? Are there any employment agencies I can use? Are there any Teachers on this forum in Hurghada?

So many questions! I look forward to hearing from you all......... 

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## New Gal

jennub said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and would appreciate some help/ advice. I am currently employed in England as a Secondary school Teacher - Head of Humanities. I'm looking to move to Egypt next year. I realise that Cairo would probably be the best place for employment opportunities, however Hurghada would be my personal choice. My questions are: how realistic would finding a teaching job be in Hurghada or El Gouna? Are there any employment agencies I can use? Are there any Teachers on this forum in Hurghada?
> 
> So many questions! I look forward to hearing from you all.........
> 
> Thanks in anticipation.


Hello and welcome to the forum.

I'm moving to Hurghada in January and have been on the job search since April of this year...let me save you a lot of time....job offers whilst you are still in the UK are non-existent or very VERY rare especially in teaching and related fields. 

You really need to be resident there to be offered good jobs. That said, there are people that have managed to get job offers and packages whilst in the UK that post on the forum. Myabe they could advise?

My personal experience is that companies don't want to risk employing someone who is moving for a job who may move back if things don't work out. If you're already living there, its less of a risk for them.

For example, I saw a job advert that I was perfect for, contacted the company and told them I was moving to Hurghada. They were very keen to employ me initially but once they realised I wasn't living there at the moment, they told me to get in touch once I was there and had settled in - subtext - we don't want to fly you out for an interview etc and then once you get here if you don't like it and return home, we've lost out.

Might be different in the teaching profession but with the amount of expats out there that are able to teach, preference will always go to those resident there.

Good luck and if you need anything at all, please don't hesitate to get in touch.


----------



## MaidenScotland

English teachers on expat packages and that means teaching in expensive private schools are usually employed from the UK and brought here.


----------



## horemhebstomb

Egyptian Law states that preference should always be given to Egyptians.
If you have a skill that an Egyptian cannot fulfill then they can interview you. It's basically the same law that applies elsewhere.
Egyptian salaries are much less than ex pat ones so many companies will employ Egyptians.
You would be better trying International UK and USA schools in Cairo where they have Humanities on the curriculum. That way you get an ex pat salary.

There are too many Egyptians now who are unemployed and they are all struggling for work.


----------



## New Gal

Theres a couple of on-line resources I can send you if you PM me your email address as I don't want to breach the advertising rules on here.


----------



## Veronica

New Gal said:


> Theres a couple of on-line resources I can send you if you PM me your email address as I don't want to breach the advertising rules on here.


New Gal it is ok to give links which will be helpful to people if they are in response to a request and not to a business or website which you own or work for.

Veronica


----------



## New Gal

Veronica said:


> New Gal it is ok to give links which will be helpful to people if they are in response to a request and not to a business or website which you own or work for.
> 
> Veronica


Hi Veronica, thanks for that, I never know what is or isn't allowed to be posted so leave it altogether lol.

I don't have a business and I would never disclose where I work so thats cool.

Erm, forgot the original posters name, ever so sorry, think the fast is gettin to me now, but theres a newsletter type thing you can subscribe to, spotredsea.com and that may help you xxx


----------



## jennub

Thank you for all your replies. I guess it's going to take a while to secure employment, but unfortunately I can't move out there unless sure of a job offer!

Thank you for the link - I know how you feel - fasting got to me today aswell! Not sure how I will cope when back at school next week!

New Gal - Do you have a job lined up? I was thinking of sending my CV etc to El Gouna School. 

Zainab. x


----------



## New Gal

Hiya Jennub/Zainab (love what you did there by the way lol).

I'm moving out there without any work or even a flat lined up lol, would have already gone but I have commitments over here that I need to tie up etc. It can be done and if you wait for a job offer, you may never go. You may be better trying Cairo if you want to organise a job offer from here with a package etc, don't know how that fits with your plans/reasons for going but worth a try.

I've sent you a PM with some info, good luck!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Jennub, by all means come here, I know that private schools in Cairo are always looking for expat teachers, you can easily find a flat etc when you get here, however don't come unless you have at least 6 months money behind you to pay your rent, food etc until you have employment.


----------



## New Gal

MaidenScotland said:


> Jennub, by all means come here, I know that private schools in Cairo are always looking for expat teachers, you can easily find a flat etc when you get here, however don't come unless you have at least 6 months money behind you to pay your rent, food etc until you have employment.


That’s good advice from Maiden and the way that I am doing it, trying to save up to come over and will take it from there!


----------



## GM1

contact the El Gouna school, maybe the German school or French school

French school: French School of Hurghada

El Gouna school: http://www.elgounaschool.com/cma/cms/front_content.php?idcat=59

German school: Deutsche Schule Hurghada


Good luck!


----------

